# Alternative zum Angelkoffer



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

Ordnung ist das halbe Leben, aber der Weg dahin kostet mich schon das ganze.
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand noch nen Tip haben könnte, wie ich mein Gerödel besser verstaue.

Ich  bin jahrelang mit einem kleinen Angelkoffer unterwegs gewesen, in  welchen einfach alles reinkam. So ein kleiner Koffer mit zwei  Ausklappladen. Meistens wurde der dann mit anderem benötigten Kram in  nen Rucksack gestopft. Dadurch geht mit der Zeit vieles Kaputt es  herscht unordnung und Platz war eigentlich auch zu wenig.

Vor  kurzem mit dem Neustart ins Angeln wollte ich meinen Kram besser  sortieren. Ich habe mir dann so eine doppelteseitige Box für Spinnköder  besorgt und zwei mal so eine Box  (http://www.gerlinger.de/boxen/176/d...en+faechern_masse+28x19x5cm_++_hs_308_/61209/)  indem einmal der ganze Kleinkram und in der anderen die verschiedenen  Gewichte gepackt werden sollten. Außerdem auch noch ein Posenrohr, damit  die mal heile bleiben und sicher verstaut sind.

Damit war ich  ein paar mal unterwegs, aber jetzt kommen schon die ersten Probleme. Die  Trenner lassen ein bischen Spiel, so dass die verschiedenen Wirbel zB.  sich vermischen. Die Lösezange passt nicht rein genauso wenig wie die  Bleischrotdose oder kleine Spulen mit Vorfachmaterial.

Das ganze ist also noch nicht so wirklich ideal.
Auf  nen großen Koffer will ich eigentlich nicht wechseln. Ich muss ja eh  noch anderen Kram mitschleppen, wie Essen, Trinken, Kamera usw.. Daher  fand ich die Idee mit einzelnen Boxen, die einfach in nen ganz normalen  Rucksack kommen schon ganz gut.

Ich habe jetzt überlegt, ob ich  mir die Kleinteile wie Wirbel no knots etc. in so Bleischrotdosen packe  und dann diese kleinen Dosen und Spulen in eine größere Dose kommen  zusammen mit unsortiertem Kleinkram (Wasserkugel Glöckchen, Knicklicht  ist eigentlich gar nicht so viel) und halt bloß die Gewichte und die  Kunstöder in solche Boxen packe.

Den häufig gebrauchten Kram,  Maßband, Messer, Hakenlöser/zange Knüppel, wollte ich dann einfach in ne  Gürteltasche packen. Denn eigentlich braucht man den Angelkoffer sobald  die Montagen fertig sind ja eh kaum noch.

Fällt da jemanden ne bessere Lösung ein? Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Trollwut (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Ich hab mehrere solcher Kleinteileboxe, thematisch nach Angelart sortiert.
Also eine fürs Wallerangeln, eine fürs Karpfenangeln, etc.
Wirbel, Haken, etc. bleiben in dem Fertigpäckchen/Heftchen, bis das besagte Päckchen leer ist.
Ab und an mach ich mal eine Bestandsaufnahme bei allen Boxen, was so demnächst zur Neige geht. 
Dann wird mal "größer" eingekauft, und die Boxen aufgefüllt. Alles, was dann noch an neuem Gerät übrig bleibt, bleibt in der Einkaufstüte.
Vor jedem Angeln kontrollier ich dann, ob alles zur Genüge in der Kleinteilebox vorhanden ist. Ist das nicht der Fall, such ich mir das benötigte aus meiner Einkaufstüte.
Sieht dann so aus, dass ich z.b. bei dem Karpfenzubehöhr immer nur 1-2 Päckchen Wirbel und 5-6 Bleie dabei habe. Reicht aber im Allgemeinen und man hat wirklich nur das dabei, was mit muss.
Im Auto hab ich immer eine Brotbox, gefüllt mit "Allerlei". Da sind n paar Gummifische, n paar Spinner, Hakenpäckchen aller Größe und Form, Wirbel, etc. drin. Notfalls kann ich also auch mal wechseln.

Kann das so nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## Trollwut (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*


----------



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Aber dann hast du ja wahrscheinlich wirklich fast nix dabei.
Das passt dann ja fast in eine Hosentasche, was du an Gerät brauchst, wenn man von den großen Sachen mal absieht.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das was für mich wäre, wirklich für jede Angelart extra ne Box zu machen. Ich habe gar nicht so viel extra Zeug für die verschiedenen Sachen.
Vlt liegt das auch daran, dass ich vlt. noch nicht soo viele Methoden betreibe oder einfach ein paar vlt. auch zu viele Kompromisse eingehe. Zum Feederangeln brauche ich eigentlich nur einen Futterkorb einen Wirbel und nen Haken mit Vorfach. Zum Posenangeln halt noch ne Pose Schrotblei und ne Perle usw. also pro Angelart vlt. zwei drei spezifische Zubehör Teile.

Auf der anderen Seite ist das ganze Blei mitzuschleppen eigentlich auch quatsch. Was soll ich mit nem Karpfenblei beim Feedern.

Ich bin da echt hin und hergerissen. Auf der einen Seite, absolut anpassungsfähig, weil man kompakt alles dabei hat. Auf der anderen Seite leicht und unbeschwert mit nem kleinen Döschen, was weder Platz wegnimmt noch schwer zu schleppen ist.

Kannst du vlt. mal ein Foto von deinen Kisten machen?
Da waren sie schon da 

Aber dann hast du ja auch viel Gerödel doppelt oder?
Ursprünglich dachte ich an eine Universalkiste mit den Sachen, die man immer braucht und dann spezifischen Dosen. Aber dann habe ich beim Einräumen festgestellt, dass ich eigentlich gar nicht so viel verschiedenen Kram brauche.


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Bist du mit dem PKW unterwegs ?


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Das mit den rumfliegenden Kleinteilen kenn ich. Darum lass ich die Dinger mittlerweile in ihren Originalverpackungen drin. Da hat sichs dann ausgeflogen. Zudem weiß ich dann immer genau, was ich da grade in den Montierflossen halte.

Da ich verschiedene Boxen für verschiedene Zwecke habe (Friedfisch Pose/Grund, Raubfisch/Ansitz, Raubfisch/Spinnen), hab ich in jeder Box genug Platz dafür. Und so viel Kleinteilkram nehm ich nu auch nicht mit.

Denn ich hasse es, Unnötiges zu schleppen. Auf alles kann man eh nicht vorbereitet sein. Was will ich mit fetten Knicklichtposen fürs Dämmerungs-Köfihechteln, wenn ich auf Schleie losziehe?

Beim Spinnfischen handhabe ich es ähnlich. Da kommen fertig vorbereitete Stahlvorfächer und Werkzeug (Lösezange etc.) mit. 

An Ködern nur das Nötigste - wenn ich Hechteln gehe, bleiben z. B. die Barschköder daheim. Andersrum genauso. Der einzige, der bei mir immer und überall dabei ist, ist ein 4er Mepps Black Fury.

Ich finde: Je mehr unnötiger = sowieso nicht benutzter Ballast zu Hause bleibt, desto besser.


----------



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Ne, zu Fuß, Fahrrad.
Deswegen ist halt ein kleines Packmaß wichtig.
Gewicht klein halten ist natürlich auch nett, aber da ich sowieso nen recht schweren Stuhl mit mir rummschleppe macht das den Kohl nicht fett. Ich bin auch kräftig genug dafür, aber das Packmaß sollte halt echt klein sein. Will nicht zwei Taschen schleppen.


----------



## Plietischig (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Meiho-Versus-VS-E-6550-Umhaengetasche--13439.html

Mal ne Idee aus der Spinnfischerecke.
Mein Kumpel benutzt diese Versus Umhängetasche. Boxen, Verpflegung, Papiere, Werkzeug, einfach alles rein. Macht sich auch super auf dem Fahrrad.
Ich persönlich halte von solchen Taschen sehr viel, benutze selber gerne meine Illex Bakkan, gerade auf dem Boot, leider kann man sich die Bakkans nicht umhängen.

Die Taschen sind alle sehr funktional und robust, in jedem Fall eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Saarhunter (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Nabend,

schau doch mal in diversen Shops, dort bekommst du Rucksäcke aller art. Es kommt halt auf den Preis an! Du findest schon ganz schicke Modelle mit vielen Außentaschen wo du dein Tackle verstauen kannst. 

vom Preis her gehts bei 40 Euro los für die einfachen und für etwas um 100 Euro bekommst du schon sehr spezielle Teile mit vielen vielen Verstaumöglichkeiten.

Als Jünglich hatte ich mir einfach ein Futteral besorgt wo ich die Ruten samt Zubehör mittels kleinen Boxen wie oben beschrieben verstaut habe. 
Dann haste halt alles auf dem Rücken was du brauchst. Für Futter und Köder hatte ich mir eine Tasche vorne an den Lenker gezimmert.

Hier hast du viele Beispiele diverser Hersteller. http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Karpfenangeln/Taschen-Rucksaecke:::1_34.html

Alternativ kannst du natürlich wie oben beschrieben dein Zubehör für die Einzelnen Angelarten in seperate Boxen machen und diese einfach in einen BW-Rucksack werfen. Es kommt halt einfach auf die Entfernung die du mit deinem Rad zurücklegen musst an. Wenn es wirklich eine Radtour wird dann würde ich zu einem im Rückenbereich gut gepolsterten Rucksack greifen damit du den Weg auch ohne Schmerzen überstehst


----------



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Also der Rucksack oder die Tasche ist nicht so das Thema.
Ich habe Rucksäcke und Fahrradtaschen etc. aber das Ordnungssystem drunter ist halt die Frage.

Ich wollte halt ursprünglich ein Zwischending zwischen alles dabei und nur das allernötigste.

Manchmal möchte man ja vlt. auch zwei Sachen gleichzeitig machen. Also eine Rute auf Karpfen auslegen und mit ner zweiten Feedern oder so. Dann schleppt man wieder was doppelt mit.


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Ne, zu Fuß, Fahrrad.
> Deswegen ist halt ein kleines Packmaß wichtig.
> Gewicht klein halten ist natürlich auch nett, aber da ich sowieso nen recht schweren Stuhl mit mir rummschleppe macht das den Kohl nicht fett. Ich bin auch kräftig genug dafür, aber das Packmaß sollte halt echt klein sein. Will nicht zwei Taschen schleppen.



Ok! Mir würde es mit dem Pedelec ebenso ergehen.
Bei PKW-Nutzung kann man viele Grobteile übersichtlich in Eimern mitnehmen, den Rest in 1-2 kleinen Angelkoffern.

Als Radfahrer würde ich über einen Hängerbetrieb nachdenken.
Ansonsten Abspecken vom Zbh. wie Köder,Kleinteile usw bei Radbetrieb ohne Anhänger, damit der Übersichtlichkeitsdrang befriedigt wird.

Ich habe gerade trotz PKW-Nutzung ähnl. vor(wegen besserer PKW-Raumnutzung),  z.B. Wiederumstieg auf Teleruten, außer 1er Spinnrute.

Bei Aldi gabs neulich praktische durchsichtige Aufbewahrungskoffer(5€) für Nähzeug usw, mit einem oberen Fach. Dort hab ich nun meine ganzen Kunstköder + Stahlvorfachgedöns drin.  Es macht Sinn, wenn man systematisch kleine Köfferchen und Kästchen für div. Ausflüge und Angelmethoden (um)plant, dann kann es dort drin auch ruhig etwas unaufgeräumter aussehen.


----------



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Hmm ich glaube, dass ich das mit vielen verschiedenen Boxen noch nicht umgesetzt habe, liegt vlt. an der Montagen armut, die ich noch habe.
Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel anschaue, was es allein an verschiedenen Montagen für Köderfische gibt oder auch zig verschiedene Karpfenmontagen. Da lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich ne extra Box dafür zu nehmen.
Wahrscheinlich muss ich da doch wie jeder meine eigene Lösung finden. Das hängt ja auch davon ab, was man alles machen möchte und was nicht.


----------



## Saarhunter (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Ich habe mein ganzes Friedfischzeug in einer Box, soviel ist das ja auch nunmal nicht selbst wenn du Feedern willst.

Das Karpfenzeug hatte ich immer in einer Box die für Gummifische gedacht war, weniger ist fast immer mehr. Eine Spule mit Vorfachschnur, zwei Päckchen Haken in verschiedenen größen und die üblichen Kleinteile die man so braucht. Alles in allem passt das Zeug was man zum Karpfenfischen braucht in die Hosentasche. Mach dir nicht zuviel Stress mit dem ganzen Materialwahn und beschränke es auf das nötigste. Feedern brauchst du ja eigentlich auch nur ein paar Futterkörbe und passende Haken also was für die zweite Hosentasche


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube, dass ich das mit vielen verschiedenen Boxen noch nicht umgesetzt habe, liegt vlt. an der Montagen armut, die ich noch habe.
> Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel anschaue, was es allein an verschiedenen Montagen für Köderfische gibt oder auch zig verschiedene Karpfenmontagen. Da lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich ne extra Box dafür zu nehmen.
> Wahrscheinlich muss ich da doch wie jeder meine eigene Lösung finden. Das hängt ja auch davon ab, was man alles machen möchte und was nicht.



Daran liegt es meistens. Man schleppt oft viel zu viel unnötiges Gedöns und die doppelt,dreifache Anzahl an Kleinteilsortimentstückzahlen mit sich rum. Bei mir haben sich in den ganzen Jahren  Lieblingsangelmethoden etabliert. Deshalb brauch ich nicht alles an Gedöns und Reservekleinteilen mitführen.

Deswegen würde ich ganz entspannt so vorgehen:
- Abspecken von Kleinteilen, die gar nicht gebraucht werden.
Auch mehrfache Sortimentstückzahlen...z.B. jedes unnötige Hakenheftchen zählt bei Radbetrieb.
- Umstrukturierung Transport am Rad selbst( eventuell sogar Radhänger) 

Damit sollten sich viele unbegründete Aufbewahrungssorgen von selbst erledigen.

Wir sind als Kinder früher mit dem Rad oder zu Fuß mit einem kleinen Angelkoffer, einer kleinen Tasche und einem Eimer, ohne Köder ans Gewässer gefahren. Die Würmer haben wir am Angelplatz mit dem Rutenhalter(Erdspieß) ausgebuddelt.   und noch so einige andere Platzsparmaßnahmen wurden durchgeführt . Max 10 Haken waren dabei usw usw


----------



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Ja hast wohl recht.
Ich habe auch eigentlich überhaupt nicht viel Kram. Wollte den bloß von Anfang an ordentlich unterbringen, dass man nicht den Überblick verliert.
Das dumme an den Boxen die ich jetzt habe ist halt, dass mancher Kleinkram nicht reinpasst und dann fliegen halt Sachen wie Spule Schrotblei etc. einfach wieder in der Tasche rum.

Vlt. hol ich mir nochmal ne etwas höhere Box/ Dose mit einem größeren Fach und packe dann vor nem Trip ein bischen um. Oder vlt. werden es doch mal verschiedene Kistchen.

Was ich definitiv nicht will ist so eine Riesenkiste oder Kiepe. Gerade weil ich sowas wie Fahrradanhänger etc. vermeiden will und weil ich noch nie ein Fan von Materialschlacht und auch nicht von Spezialequipment gewesen bin. Möchte auch keine Angelklamotten etc. genauso wenig, wie ich zum Wandern mich in Himalayaexpeditionsklamotten schmeiße ^^


----------



## Purist (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Bin ja aus Überzeugung auch spartanisch am Wasser unterwegs. Für die Kleinteilaufbewahrung nutze ich derzeit zwei Angelkästen, einen kleinen aus Jugendtagen für Friedfisch, einen großen klassischen Plano für Kunstköder/ Raubfisch/Angelschnurvorräte. Beide nehme ich eigentlich nie mit ans Wasser, wäre mir zuviel Schlepperei, die dienen nur daheim zur Aufbewahrung. 

Für das Spinnangeln kommt mit: Blinker/Spinnertasche und/oder eine ordentliche, transparente Planokiste mit individueller Einteilung (für Wobbler), Stahlvorfachvorrat, Zange+Abschlagzeug, eine winzige Metalldose mit Wirbeln/Blei.
Das Zeug liegt normalerweise im großen Kasten und kommt, bis auf die Planokiste, welche in den Rucksack kommt, in eine ziemlich kleine Umhängetasche (noch nicht einmal aus dem Anglerbedarf..).

Beim Ansitzangeln habe ich bis auf Abhak/abschlagzeug, zwei Lappen dabei (auf einem kann man wunderbar das Kleinzeug für die Nacht lagern), eine Metalldose mit Wirbeln/Blei/Kleinkram/Knicklichtern/Glocken etc. und ein oder zwei Korkaufwickler mit den Vorfachhaken. All das passt in die kleine Umhängetasche, die ich auch zum Spinnfischen benutze und die kann man auch bequem ins Futteral legen.. 
Ersatzposen kommen in ein Posenrohr im Rucksack oder ins Futteral. 

Vorteil von all dem: Flexibel und immer nur das Notwendigste dabei. Nachteil: Ich muss vor dem Angeln wissen, was ich am Wasser tun will. 
Natürlich werden jetzt einige sagen, dass man nie weiß, was man alles am Wasser gebrauchen könnte. Dafür angel ich  aber schon zu viele Jahre, um dem etwas abgewinnen zu können. Wenn wirklich einmal etwas fehlt, weil ich es beim einpacken vergessen habe, wird eben improvisiert. Drei Spaltbleie anstatt ein Grundblei oder auch einmal ein Wurm- als Köfihaken, ein Schilfhalm als Bißanzeiger usw... das ist alles kein Beinbruch.


----------



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Wahrscheinlich ist der Wunsch nach dem vielen Kram wirklich der Neugierde und Experimentierfreude geschuldet.
Da ich gerade wieder einsteige, bin ich halt geneigt schnell mal was anderes auszuprobieren. Man will natürlich alles ausprobieren und das am liebsten zur gleichen Zeit. Wobei mir eigentlich klar ist, dass das Quatsch ist.


----------



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Da sich ja hier einige Spartaner gemeldet haben mal ne Frage nebenbei:
Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit den verschiedenen Kleinteilen.
Zum Beispiel Wirbel. Wie viele verschiedene nutzt ihr da?
Ich habe ein paar drillingswirbel, falls man mal Teig schleppen will oder so, ein Paar, die von der Größe zu inlinerbleien passen. Dann noch kleine mit Karabiner und große mit Karabiner. Bei den letzten beiden frag ich mich mitlerweile ob es die überhaupt gebraucht hätte.
Selbst die kleinen sind von der Tragkraft, wenn man dieser glauben darf mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Saarhunter (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Als anfänger brauchst du zum Karpfenfischen eigentlich nur dieses Zeug

Boilienadel (nimm eine stabile oder am besten eine auf Ersatz sonst kannst blöd rumfummeln falls mal eine verloren geht oder abbricht.

2 x Haken ( 4er, 6er) kannst dir auch welche mit langem hakenschaft oder kurzem nehmen, ich bevorzuge einen Widegape Haken aber das ist ausprobiererei.

1 x vorfachschnur, nimm eine die ummantelt ist, so kannst du den Vorteil eines starreren rigs nutzen oder falls du die Ummantelung ganz entfernst das weiche Geflecht darunter.

1 x Rigtube, diese immer länger wählen als die Länge deines rigs, damit du keine unnötigen Verwicklungen beim auswuf hast 

1 x Wirbel 
1 x Safety Clips, dort ist alles dabei was du brauchst 
Ein paar Bleie, im Regelfall reichen 3oz immer aus, bei inlinebleien brauchst du die Clips natürlich nicht

Warum sollst du keine Karabinerwirbel nutzen, ich hab immer welche dabei, kleiner für das Fischen mit der Pose und mittlere für alles andere wo ich einen vorschalten will 

Damit kannst du schon diverse rigs binden und bist eigentlich für alles bereit 

Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf, nimm dir etwas Pva mit, ob als Säckchen oder diese Röhrchen, einfach etwas von deinem Futter rein und direkt an den Haken hängen 

Wenn du popups Fischen willst brauchst du kein knetblei, nimm einfach deine Klemmbleie die du schon hast.

Ach fast vergessen, stopper  die Borsten vom straßenbesen tun es auch


----------



## Saarhunter (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Warum karabinerwirbel weg lassen? Sind doch praktisch zum schnellen hakenwechsel.  Einfach zwei größen damit du etwas feiner oder auch mal etwas gröber Fischen kannst.


----------



## Saarhunter (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Achso und zur Ordnung für Krimskrams  ich hatte eine Weile einfach die Sachen in ü-Eier Dosen und diese mit nem edding beschriftet


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Nur Karabinerwirbel mit Noknotverbinder (auch für Monofilschnur)und sonst nix anderes mehr an Wirbeln.


----------



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Ich meinte nicht, die komplett weglassen, sondern halt nur in einer Größe.
Traut ihr bei den Wirbeln der Tragkraft oder nehmt ihr stärkere? Habe zur Zeit welche in 5kg und 14kg Tragkraft, wobei mir die kleinen schon sehr schmächtig aussehen.
Und danke für deine Infos zum Karpfenfischen. Habe ich noch nie gemacht. Habe mir mal so Inlinerbleie geholt. Da war bis auf Wirbel, Vorfach und Haken alles dabei. Vorfach habe ich erst mal günstig so ein Corastrong genommen und Gamakatsu Karpfenhaken. Damit will ich es demnächst mal nebenher probieren.


----------



## Purist (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel Wirbel. Wie viele verschiedene nutzt ihr da?



Zwei verschiedene, allerdings in drei Größen, Exoten landen in einem Extrafach. Anstatt deren Tütchen herumzuschleppen, landen die allerdings nach dem Kauf sortiert in genau einer altbekannten "Spenderdose". Das scheint vielen heute zu fummelig zu sein, die packen sie lieber in Kunststoffkistchen. Wo die allerdings herausfliegen, ist relativ egal  
Für unterwegs kommen die Größeren einfach so in die Blechdose, die Kleineren zuvor in ein kleines wiederverschließbares Folienbeutelchen.
Karabiner mit Wirbel bzw. Karabiner haben bei mir eine Extraspenderdose, genauso wie Spaltblei und anderer Kleinkram (Snaps, Karabiner, Perlen, Gummiperlen, Schnurschutz bzw. Posenringzeugs).


----------



## Saarhunter (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Ja, mach dir mal keinen Kopf mit den ganzen Marken, das ist was für Fetischisten  
Wirbel sind beim Karpfenfischen fast immer die selbe größe glaub 8er sind das. Bekommst du aber auch immer im Sortiment wo fast alles nötige dabei ist 

Ich habe gerade bei den Karabinerwirbel immer auf den Verschluss dieser geachtet. Hatte schon ein paar miese Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht die einen Geraden Verschluss zum einclippen hatten, gerade die kleineren neigen dazu bei dauergebrauch etwas weich zu werden und sich unter Last einfach gerade zu Strecken. Hab am liebsten die geholt wo am Ende des Verschlusses noch ein kleiner Haken dran war der dem ganzen mehr Stabilität gibt.


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Das sowieso...nur eine Größe...Wirbel nutze ich immer ab der 14 16kg Klasse. Hat zusätzl. aber auch den Grund der besseren Noknotaufnahme(mehr Windungen möglich).


----------



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Mit Spenderdose meinst du die Drehdinger, in denen typischerweise auch Schrotblei ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

z.B. Tiroler Hölzl ersetzt bei mir den ganzen sonstigen hängerträchtigen Grundbleikram vergangener Zeiten. Eventuell für hängermoderate Stellen, ein zwei Futterkörbe für Feedermethode dabei und gut is mit der "Grundblei"Fischerei. 
Selbsthaksysteme sind mir eh zu unsportlich....

Wenige Posen, Gummiperlen,1 Sorte Noknot-Wirbel,3 Hakenheftchen(10er 6er 2er) , Spaltblei, Aalglöckchen.Damit wäre so gut wie alles für die typische Allroundangelei aufgezählt.

Macht es nicht zu kompliziert  .
Los Angeles,Hawaii,Fort Knox , Doofi, Carolina,Texas-Rig Gedöns usw....Gabs schon alles vorher, nur hieß es da nicht so.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## fordprefect (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Vielen Dank euch allen.
Ich werde wohl bei meinen wenigem Kram bleiben und sehr universelle Kleinteile wie Wirbel in solche Drehdosen tun und speziellere Sachen wie Glöckchen, Knicklichter, Antitangle etc. in der Kiste zu Hause lassen und mir ne Dose besorgen, in die die für die jeweilig angepeilte Angelart kommen. Mal schauen, ob sich das bewährt. Was Gepäck angeht ist das natürlich das Optimum.


----------



## Purist (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Schau dir einfach einmal genau an, was du am Wasser wirklich brauchst. Du wirst feststellen, dass schon mit meiner Methode einiges zuviel herumgeschleppt wird und noch reduziert werden kann.

Mit Metalldosen meine ich solche Dinger in denen Bonbons, Pfefferminz etc., Schoki oder auch Schnupftabak o.ä. verkauft wird, klassisches Weißblech eben. Bevor so ein Teil in den Müll wandert, taugt es zu dem Zweck perfekt, je nach Größe. Manche davon kannst du Jahrzehnte benutzen, solange sie nicht mit Salzwasser in Kontakt kommen.

Bezüglich der Drehdosen: Manche davon habe ich seit 25 Jahren in Gebrauch und die tun immer noch ihren Dienst, ob sie heute noch derart robust sein, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vergleiche die Preise, nicht selten sind die mit Inhalt deutlich billiger.


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Klapprutenhalter z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/KLAPPRUTENHA...130652826?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item233016c09a

Klapprutenhalter lassen sich auch besser bei Radnutzung verstauen, als diese langen empfindlicheren Y-Spieße. Kleine elektron. Bissanzeiger, für mehr Lärm anstatt Aalglöckchen, gibt es auch für die Montage direkt an der Rute, respektive für die Klapprutenhalternutzung.
https://www.fishermans-partner-shop...sanzeiger-Suxxes_MiniBissanzeiger-168303.html

Ich nutze beides an Grundangeln mit Freilaufrolle - jew. Aalglöckchen und einen dieser kleinen sehr lauten Suxxes-Bissanzeiger auf Vollanschlag(Lautstärke), falls ich mich ins Auto setze oder weiter von den Ruten entfernt bin.

Man kann in unserem schönen Hobby sicherlich in jeder Hinsicht umfangreicher aufgehen und sich tot kaufen, mit goldenem Rod-Pot usw  . Den mögl. gehakten Fischen ist das aber wurscht.


----------



## kappldav123 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Ich hab auch lange überlegt, was das richtige ist für den ganzen Kleinkram. Lange hatte ich so nen kleinen Koffer, den es irgendwann mal zu nem Angelset dazugab. War auf die Dauer aber zu klein.

Ich hab mir jetzt so nen Werkzeugkoffer aus dem Baumarkt gekauft, etwa wie diesen:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=305&page=2&start=21&ndsp=27&ved=0CLMBEK0DMBs

Die gibts im Baumarkt in verschiedenen Größen und Ausführungen und sind recht günstig. Ich bin bisher absolut zufrieden mit meinem. Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal nen Foto.


----------



## HD4ever (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

ne "carryall" tasche mit Kleinteileboxen ?!


----------



## fordprefect (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Danke für die weiteren Vorschläge, aber wie gesagt, ich werde es jetzt mal eine Zeitlang mit umräumen probieren.
Werd mir noch mal ne Kleinteilebox holen, in der ein größeres Fach ist für Vorfachschrollen und Runddosenspender und ein paar kleinere Fächer für Bleie und ein paar Kleinteile. Wenn ich dann Blei und Teile mitnehme für drei vier Montagen, dann verkrafte ich auch mal nen Abriss. Dafür brauch ich allerdings fast gar nichts mehr Tragen. Futtereimer mit Ködern drinne, Futteral mit Rute, Rolle, Kescher und Halter und meinen Stuhl. Fertig.
Und im Rucksack ist dann schön Platz für Verpflegung, Kamera Sonnencreme und was man sonst so noch gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Killerschnauze (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Bin mittlerweile vom klassischen Angekoffer in dem alles bis auf Kunstköder drin war auf ein Carryall mit Sortimentsboxen umgestiegen.

Bei Bedarf dabei, Rest im Auto:

Box für Karpfen Festblei
Box für Posen Naturköderangeln, Nachtangeln, Hechtangeln
Box für Spinnfischen

IMMER DABEI:
Box mit Hakenlöser, Meterstab, Waage, Knüppel, Messer usw 
Foto
Kopflampe

Die Boxen + Essen, Köder, Getränke kommen dann ins Carryall.

Funktioniert ganz gut, nur sollte man die Methoden mischen hat man mehr dabei als mit dem Angelkoffer.

mfg
Martin


----------



## fordprefect (27. April 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

So habe mir noch mal ne neue kleine Box von http://fishing-box.com/ die 374 geholt.
Die hat ein ähnliches Maß wie die anderen, einen ticken größer (28x24x6), und besitzt eine passendere Fächeraufteilung mit zum Teil wesentlich größeren Fächern.
Da kriege ich eigentlich all meinen Kleinkram rein und auch ein paar Bleie und Futterkörbe. Muss dann nur noch bei den jeweils größeren Sachen wie Bleie Schrotblei Schnurrollen etc. vorm Angeln das Nötigste tauschen.
Das mit den anderen Rutenhaltern überleg ich mir noch mal als Ergänzung. Im Prinzip mag ich meine Banksticks und ein Rodpod habe ich nicht und ist auch nicht geplant. Aber mit den einfachen Haltern kann man die schlecht vertikal aufstellen.


----------



## Cormoraner (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Zum Spinnen habe ich den Rapala Sling Bag und zusätzlich noch eine Spinnertasche die ich ebenfalls in den Sling Bag reinbekomme. Super Teil, nur etwas teuer!

Zum Ansitzen reicht mir eine stinknormale mittlere Werkzeugkiste aus dem Baumarkt mit 2 Kleinteileboxxen ebenfalls aus dem Baumarkt - günstig und alles sehr gut sortiert.


----------



## roki (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Ich hab meine Karabiner und Wirbel nach Größe auf Sicherheitsnadeln aufgezogen.
Nehmen wenig Platz weg, und sind immer gut verstaut.


----------



## jake58 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Ich wüsste keine Alternative, die eine derarte Funktionalität bietet. Ich habe meinen Koffer online gekauft, weil der Händler anbot ihn zurückzunehmen. Das war allerdings nicht notwendig.


----------



## thanatos (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alternative zum Angelkoffer*

Ob Einzelboxen oder Angelkoffer - kommt doch auch darauf an wie weit 
 man es zu seinem Angelgewässer hat .Muß man erst kilometerweit fahren
 ist es schon von Vorteil alles dabei zu haben aber wenn man max 15 min Fußmarsch zu bewältigen hat sind Einzelboxen doch angebrachter.
 Vergangene Woche habe ich gerade mit Entsetzen festgestellt ,daß ich für sechs Spinnruten acht Boxen mit entsprechenden Ködern habe .Mit Sicherheit schleppe ich nicht ein Gramm zu viel mit ans Wasser ,allerdings 
 ist es mir auch schon passiert das ich mal die falsche Box gegriffen habe 
 na da latscht man eben sauer wieder zurück und wechselt den Kram.


----------

